# Please help me name my new betta.



## Brian031168 (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is my new betta, got him on sunday from the fish market. We walked around all of the stalls examining every fish and then just came across this and knew he was the one. He looked so colourfull and very active.
When the sales guy tried to take him out of the tank to sell us the fish jumped and fell to the ground onto a metal grate, must have fallen 5 feet, and then flipped into the water in the grate. He was quickly picked up and put back into the tank but went completely pale and wasnt moving. I am quite new to this so we left him there and went to look at others, very sad about him.
We returned to see how he was doing about 10 mins later and he had made a full recovery, back to his original state. We took this as a sign of a strong fighter and immediately took him home (getting another person to remove him this time).

He is now at home, king of the castle, completely full of himself. He happily swims around his new home, always active and alert.

Still have to come up with a name though, something fitting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous betta. Don't think I've ever seen once with such nice, full blue coloring.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

JAWS

cool betta and nice colour


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hercules...strong name for a strong Betta.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Call him Gill after his large gills


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Gorgeous betta. Don't think I've ever seen once with such nice, full blue coloring.


I agree... He looks like a great starting point for breeding.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I think you should name him....Omali


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

The Blue Annihilator


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

name him syper knife


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Mr. Betta???

jk, I'm not good with names, but beautiful betta!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm on a car kick. Call him Cobalt, Miata, Solara, etc.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

He looks like a "Rocky" to me heh. ... I am considering getting a Beta.. They are beautiful!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Berry Blue


----------

